# Car Hire Purchase Payments



## missthrifty (5 Feb 2011)

I have four payments left on the hp on my car.  I can't pay this month, but will be able to next month etc.  When I spoke to the finance co., (TSB), they said they won't extend the payments by one month, nor will they freeze this month's payment.  They might halve the payment on receipt of proof of income (what income?).  A negative experience.  My accountant told me they can't take the car as 2 yrs 8 mths has been paid.  The small print is unclear re this situation.  Any information?


----------



## hippy1975 (5 Feb 2011)

I don't think there's a point with HP where they couldn't take the cer, they own it right until the last payment is made, however I would imagine they are unlikely to do so immediately when one payment is missed and you do make the next one.  The credit agreement, while it won't specifically mention this scenario, should give clarity as to what their rightreams yours are.


----------



## rescue16 (5 Feb 2011)

Pay what you can afford once you make a attempt to pay something then they cant take the car off you . There is a girl call amy malone working for ptsb she is very helpful she is in the collections department .


----------



## iscritto (5 Feb 2011)

No they can't take the car without legal proceeding ... see below. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...l_finance/loans_and_credit/hire_purchase.html

Can the owner (finance house) repossess the goods?

The finance house can only repossess the goods under certain circumstances. If the consumer has not yet paid off one-third of the total hire purchase cost, the owner can repossess the goods at any time without taking legal action against the consumer.

However, if the consumer has paid one-third or more off the total hire purchase cost, the owner cannot repossess the goods without taking legal proceedings. Any deposit that is paid at the start of the agreement or the value of any trade-in for example, is taken into account in calculating one third of the cost.

If this one-third rule is breached by the owner, the consumer is entitled to end the agreement and can seek a refund of all payments made.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Feb 2011)

missthrifty said:


> I have four payments left on the hp on my car.  I can't pay this month, but will be able to next month etc.  When I spoke to the finance co., (TSB), they said they won't extend the payments by one month, nor will they freeze this month's payment.  They might halve the payment on receipt of proof of income (what income?).  A negative experience.  My accountant told me they can't take the car as 2 yrs 8 mths has been paid.  The small print is unclear re this situation.  Any information?



My initial reaction is to tell them to get stuffed. You will have paid it off after 5 months anyway.

However, it could end up on your credit record. Put your proposal in writing and get them to refuse in writing. Then appeal it to the person above them. Any sensible lender will facilitate you. I think you just got a bad person at a low level.


----------



## missthrifty (7 Feb 2011)

*car hire purchase*

Thank you to everybody who replied to my enquiry.  I will contact Amy Malone at collections ptsb and see where that leads.  Regards.


----------



## missthrifty (8 Feb 2011)

Hello. I spoke to Amy Malone who transferred me and they agreed to change the date of the direct debit which is fine.  Thanks for that!


----------

